# EO for ear infection?



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone have recommendations for using essential oils for an ear infection on an adult?


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 3, 2010)

For serious things like that I'd rather go see a docter...


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2010)

Did you go swimming lately? My daughter gets great pain in her ear after she swims if we do not put alcohol drops in her ears.


----------



## cwarren (Oct 3, 2010)

my mom always used sweet oil at pharmacy


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, I'm going to see a doctor this week. I've actually had this for several months and have been to the doctor twice so far. I was just wondering if there was something I could have done to nip it in the bud right when it started.

It's getting pretty expensive!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 3, 2010)

From Valerie Ann Worwood's book *The Fragrant Pharmacy* in 1 tsp vegetable oil (my mom used olive oil) add the following essential oils; 3 drops tea tree, 1 drop thyme & 2 drops Lavender.  Put them back into the teaspoon and warm them up just a little with a lighter or match under the spoon.  All you want to do is take the cold edge off and get it close to body temp, then put that into the ear.  Lay down with that ear up to allow the oil to stay in the ear canel for a few minutes.  Than turn your head towards the ground with the affected ear facing down to allow the oil to drain out.  *DO NOT* use a Q-Tip to clean out the ear.

Make sure  you do go to the doctor but this is something that may give you some relief as well.

Aromatherapy doesn't take the place of your physician it is meant more to compliment what your doctor does with you and make sure you tell him/her what you are using.

Something else I've heard people doing that gives some relief is to run the blow dryer on low and let the heated air brush over the ear.  You can also heat up a face cloth using hot tap water and hold that over your ear to give relief too.


----------



## dubnica (Oct 3, 2010)

Ear infection...don't get me started.  I was hospitalized once with ear infection so bad that blood was coming out of my ears and years later I got another bad infection and my ear drum bursted.   :cry:  Oh that was pain I'll never forget.  I had to have operation to seal the ear drum hole afterwards. 
I strongly advise you not to put anything into your ear other then what is from your doctor.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I so know about ear pain.... as a kid I got a lot of ear infections and the doctor actually had mom putting the warm olive oil into my ear to soothe it.  Then as an adult I ended up with a pin-hole in the ear drum - I didn't need surgery, but oh my that hurt!!!!  Plus it got infected.....

You definately need the doctor involved with ear aches, ear infections, anything with the ear and as I said advise as to what you are doing as well.  Aromatherapy in its clinical and most effective role is not meant to replace your physician, it is meant to support your health and wellness in a complimentary method.


----------



## tespring (Oct 4, 2010)

When my oldest son was little, the doctor told me to put sweet oil and peroxide in his ear all the time.  Now you cannot even find sweet oil in the store.  My little girl had severe ear aches last week to the point of her screaming, I called the hospital and they told me to put a warm compress on her ear of olive oil.  I went a step further and put it on a big cotton ball and stuck it in her outer ear.  I also gave her some Chamomile tea and that settled her down.  I hope it feels better soon!  Earaches are horrible!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay, for anyone who is interested in an update... (kinda off the topic here)

I DID have an ear infection from May-August. Took a course of drops for that and it went away for a couple of weeks. Then when school started (late August) my ear area started hurting again, and I just assumed it was my same ear infection. Went back and got a second round of drops.

Since it's now October and I'm still having pain, I went ahead and made an appointment with an otolaryngology clinic (ear, nose, and throat doctor). He told me today that my ears are perfectly normal and that I have temporomandibular disorder (clenching and tightness in my jaw, grinding my teeth at night) FROM TOO MUCH STRESS! I never even thought about that. Makes sense I guess. I am doing way too much right now but it can't be helped. He told me to take an ibuprofen and find a relaxing hobby (he suggested jogging .. yeah right).

So watch your stress levels, everyone. heh


----------



## Lindy (Oct 4, 2010)

Tasha thank you for the update....  Valerian is great to help you relax and you can take it in the evening.  A drop of two of Lavender EO on your pillow will also help you sleep.  Put the EO on the side of the pillow that is away from your face (the underside).....

Cheers


----------



## tespring (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, if it is stress, you are in luck, there are EO's for stress!  I made a combo of Grapefruit, Sweet Orange, Tangerine, Lemon, Bergamot and Lime mixed with cyclomethicone in a roll on bottle.  For some reason, the smell of these de-stress me instantly. I just open it and smell it or apply it as I would a perfume by dabbing it on my wrist.

You can find destressing formula's or you can make up your own.  

http://www.bestofhawaii.com/relief/s-relief.htm
http://www.essentials-of-aromatherapy.c ... elief.html


----------



## agriffin (Oct 4, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> Okay, for anyone who is interested in an update... (kinda off the topic here)
> 
> I DID have an ear infection from May-August. Took a course of drops for that and it went away for a couple of weeks. Then when school started (late August) my ear area started hurting again, and I just assumed it was my same ear infection. Went back and got a second round of drops.
> 
> ...



I have this!  So bad...I have cracked several fillings and have to wear a guard when I sleep.  My jaw pops like crazy when I open and close my mouth.  Ugh.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 5, 2010)

Lindy said:
			
		

> Tasha thank you for the update....  Valerian is great to help you relax and you can take it in the evening.  A drop of two of Lavender EO on your pillow will also help you sleep.  Put the EO on the side of the pillow that is away from your face (the underside).....
> 
> Cheers



I'd mix that lavender with mandarin and put a few drops on a hankerchief. Don't know about you; but I often flip my pillow during my sleep...

I used to have a muslin bag full of lavender buds I brought with me from France sitting on my nightstand; that worked really well too and kept smelling even after three years  8)


----------



## IanT (Oct 7, 2010)

Tea tree oil can be used undiluted 1-2 drops right into the ear (test on a small patch of skin first to ensure there are no hypersensitive reactions)... It has cured many an ear ache for me... may take a few days but works well... also you may want to try ear candles... those are excellent!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2010)

Thank you for the suggestions everyone! I am keeping lavender around me and have begun reading about other eo's to get some knowledge (like valerian). And thank you for the links tespring.



			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> I have this!  So bad...I have cracked several fillings and have to wear a guard when I sleep.  My jaw pops like crazy when I open and close my mouth.  Ugh.




I don't want to believe my doctor... I swear it feels like the inside of my ear is hurting. But I have noticed my jaw getting tired during eating, and he is a PhD and specialist so I guess he knows what the inside of an ear should look like. grrr.

That's crazy that you have cracked fillings from this. I never imagined!


----------



## dubnica (Oct 24, 2010)

So...can you beleive it?  I got ear infection!   I was just talking about my previous ordeal and here I go again- 13 yeras after my operation I have bad ear infection again. That's why I am up at 4am.  Antibiotics are not working yet, its been 3 days of hell !!!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2010)

ugh, you poor thing, I know exactly how that feels, I did have an ear infection in May and it was terrible. Couldn't sleep, nothing helped. Hang in there


----------



## FloridaSoaper (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always heard to put a minced clove of garlic into some very warm olive oil and let the garlic steep to make a garlic oil, and then when it is body temp., put some of that around outside of ear and on ear itself, but not down inside. The garlic is supposed to kill the infection by penetrating through the skin. I have a couple herb books and they have both said that this is supposed to work. My kids don't get ear infections so I've never had to use this remedy, but maybe you could try it. I've used the minced garlic steeped in hot water and then using a cotton ball I sponged around my throat to relieve a sore throat...it seemed to work because the sore throat went away. Anyways, just some suggestions - the garlic stinks like holy heck, but worth a try if it works you know!


----------

